# oahe



## diggler55 (Nov 5, 2008)

just wondering if the eyes are still hitting south of bismarck. went about 
3-4 weeks ago and did real good, just wondering if anyone knows?


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

No, its pretty slow. I've been meaning to go out after dark, that is somtimes the ticket for the dog days, just haven't done it.


----------

